

Chef: configuration management done right - ezmobius
http://brainspl.at/articles/2009/01/15/chef-suck-on-my-chocolate-salty-balls

======
joshsharp
Putting aside the article for a minute - where did that leading period come
from in the domain name?

~~~
ezmobius
news.yc always adds that leading period to my domain when it gets posted here
for some reason.

~~~
imnothere
Probably because 'brainspl.at' doesn't have a www or other subdomain.

